#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Help!

## Juan Sebastian

Hello all, but I have a question, I have to use the  WinProp for make this

What is the quantity and composition of gas and liquid?
Determine the compostions and quantities of gas and liquid when 10 lb moles of a mixture of 55 mole percent methane, 20 mole percent propane and 25 mole percent n-pentane is brought to equilibrium and 160F and 1500 psia
A liquid, of 80 mole percent propane and 20 mole percent n-pentane is to be diluted with methane. will  all mixtures of the liquid and methane be single phase at 160 F and 1500 psia? Explain the reason for your answer.



Thanks, for allSee More: Help!

----------

